# Flashing BIOS!!!



## shaidi

I have a GENX motherboard. and i need to flash the bios. the model is ASV544MSD+. I need to know the steps needed to do so.
if anyone knows. please advice me on what to do. and also is there a bad side on doing so

thx


----------



## 4W4K3

shaidi said:
			
		

> I have a GENX motherboard. and i need to flash the bios. the model is ASV544MSD+. I need to know the steps needed to do so.
> if anyone knows. please advice me on what to do. and also is there a bad side on doing so
> 
> thx



if you go to there (GENX) site they should have step by step instructions on how to do it. if you do it wrong you could potentially screw your board and need to get a new BIOS chip. but i'v never had that happen even after a bad flash...it always just reverted back to old BIOS.


----------



## shaidi

Ok..

I still couldnt find the Genx site..damn it
but will still look..

thx


----------



## 4W4K3

all i could find...

http://www.genxnow.com/


----------



## WaLaB

After a quick search I've found this : http://www.mtcdubai.com/

Thanks to http://www.africa-business.com/profiles/mtc.html

Good luck,   

I'm on it too, since I also need to flash my Bios  

But infortunatly the GenX web site seems offline and the site mtcdubai looks off line. (http://www.onlinegenx.com)

If anybody knows where to get the latest Bios for this ASV533MSD+ Motherboard, I'd be happy


----------



## apj101

are you that is your motherboard
what does cpu-z tell you 
http://www.cpuid.org/cpuz.php


----------



## WaLaB

The computer I'm "fixing" is not the one connected, I wanted to install windows xp pro on it using my 160 GG Hardrive as master instead of the original 40 GG,

The thing is the MBoard only recognises 130 GG (which is probably due to the age of the MB, the CPU stickers says it's a 2001 model...). I have the booklet in front of me right now :

CPU : Socket 478 for intel P4 / celeron proc.
Chipset : North bridge: VIA P4m266A FSB@533MHz
BIOS : AMI Bios supports plug n play, ACPI 1.1 compliance wake up events, supports jumper free; SMBIOS 2.3.1 support

When I put the 160 GG as master, after loading, the Bios says there is a problem with recognition of the HD, please switch secondary to primary...


----------



## apj101

@WaLaB
PLease start a new thread for this as it is not in keeping with the topic of conversation here


----------



## WaLaB

shaidi said:
			
		

> I have a GENX motherboard. and i need to flash the bios. the model is ASV544MSD+. I need to know the steps needed to do so.
> if anyone knows. please advice me on what to do. and also is there a bad side on doing so
> 
> thx



Actually, it is : I want to flash the bios of my ASV533MSD+ Mother Board.. Oups You're right..!! It's not exactly the same...  

But still,    If you know where to find ASV544MSD+ Bios Flash I'm pretty sure ASV533MSD+ will be found just besides...   

But no Problemo I can start a new topic


----------

